# Used Sage Duo Temp Pro or Smeg ECF01



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all,

New to coffee machinery, always used aeropress and pour over.

Looking for a machine for my office and want to stay low cost for now.

I don't see really any talk of the Smeg (maybe for good reason?) but new it's £280 and is quite nice to look at in my opinion. Quality is more important, so I also have an option of going for second hand Sage Duo Temp Pro at £150.

I want something easy to use and clean...

Can I ask your thoughts on the above?

Open to further suggestions too, but I don't want to spend over £280-300 right now!

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

the best entry level machine in the real espresso world is Sage duo Temp Pro, you can even get a new one for around 250£ while on offers and it's a way better than anything within the price range, those smeg and similar are just a delonghi from £100 in expensive case , nothing more. Gaggia classic pro the latest version also very good, but only at offer price similar to sage dtp otherwise not worth it £400. Sage dtp what makes it best in class is the speed that heats up, the temperature stability, ease of use and cleaning, professional steam wand and the all accessories that comes together plus a relatively small footprint. Negative side: small drip tray and not so great for continuing use for making more than few drinks at a time, you may need something better, more powerful. Important is to have a good grinder too, or if you plan to use pre ground coffee you may just save your money and buy smaller plastic delonghi, saeco, gaggia etc with pressurised basket. Just my taught.

Good luck


----------



## Bunn (Feb 15, 2016)

Tonino said:


> Hi,
> 
> the best entry level machine in the real espresso world is Sage duo Temp Pro, you can even get a new one for around 250£ while on offers and it's a way better than anything within the price range, those smeg and similar are just a delonghi from £100 in expensive case , nothing more. Gaggia classic pro the latest version also very good, but only at offer price similar to sage dtp otherwise not worth it £400. Sage dtp what makes it best in class is the speed that heats up, the temperature stability, ease of use and cleaning, professional steam wand and the all accessories that comes together plus a relatively small footprint. Negative side: small drip tray and not so great for continuing use for making more than few drinks at a time, you may need something better, more powerful. Important is to have a good grinder too, or if you plan to use pre ground coffee you may just save your money and buy smaller plastic delonghi, saeco, gaggia etc with pressurised basket. Just my taught.
> 
> Good luck


 Thanks for your response!

I ended up getting carried away and found a 7 month old Rancilio Silvia and taking that for £350 despite my best efforts to keep the cost down.

I have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro but will look to upgrade this next!


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Good choice, All the best ☕?


----------

